# excision of necrotic tissue



## sloseke (Jun 23, 2016)

One of my doctor's performed an excision of necrotic tissue from the thumb and I am trying to find an appropriate CPT code.. 
"..left upper extremity was prepped and draped. Scissors were used to strip off the necrotic tissue and it was split up and sent in various specimen containers as per the instructions of the local lab. Beneath this dead tissue there was no evidence of residual infection. The skin was alive. It bled as it should. This loss was partial-thickness. At the very end there was full-thickness loss of tissue, but no bone exposure. I tried to express pus from any number of these locations and I was unable to do so. This in combination with the fact that he had minimal pain and good tendon function made me think it was ill-advised to try to make any incision in this.."

I was originally looking to codes 10060, 10061 but I don't feel he did an incision and drainage. He just excised the necrotic tissue.. If there are any suggestions to an appropriate code for this procedure please let me know!

Thanks in advance!


----------



## cgaston (Jun 23, 2016)

Look at 11042-11044. 

You will need the depth and the size of the debridement to determine the code. 

Unless it is due to a burn. Then you should look at 16020-16030.


----------

